# V60 grind setting for old Sage BCG800UK?



## Greenkomodo (Aug 16, 2020)

I have just inherited an old grinder called SAGE - BCG800UK.

I can not find any documentation for it for the life of me, only for the newer BCG820UK / Smart Grinder Pro.

Anyway I currently use a Wilfa Svart (Silver) and I presume this old one is still better. No idea on what setting the V60 should be. It doesn't seem to have the number of the grind size like the newer version.

It also has a rather strange dial to also adjust the corase/grind :-S


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/content/documents/70000_Sage_Smart_Grinder_IB.pdf

Your on your own on settings. This particular grinder could have problems with espresso grind levels. I think they sometimes needed the burr shimmed to go fine enough. Not sure.


----------

